# FD adaptor ring use.



## onemoroni1 (Dec 29, 2011)

New here, I am advanced amature level and have old assorted brand FD lenses for my old A1's and am considering going to Canon Rebel DSLR and using my old lenses with an adapter ring. I would like to get a full frame sensor, but can't afford it and am aware of the focal length differences. Has anyone had any *practical experience* with using FD adapter rings? I know there is another lens in the equation with the ring and all things considered I subscribe to the 12 inch rule of the best camera (the brain, not the equipment). I have read a lot of negative speculation about the FD adapter and would not like to hear it again, but is there any *practical experience* out there?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

You will have no aperture control, no metering or partial metering and no auto focus in most instances, which isn't exactly easy-the focus part. The aperture isn't a big thing, you can control that by the aperture ring. The metering? Use your histogram and highlight warnings. If you have decent experience you'll have a good guesstimate what your settings should be. Use your histogram as your meter. 
The adapters are cheap. If you aren't happy with them you aren't out much at all.


----------



## Dao (Dec 29, 2011)

You can find some good info in here

Canon EOS lens Adapters - Manual focus lenses on Canon EOS bodies


----------



## onemoroni1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much! I don't have any problem with doing the manual thing, pretty good with the "sunny 16" principal on my manual rangefinder and SLR. Good info on the website.


----------

